# Snowblower paint



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Been looking at options to make the snowblower on my skidsteer less susceptable to clogging snow and make it throw it a little better. 

I've looked at the suggestions about spraying the chute and blades with non-stick sprays like silicone, Pam, Fluid Film, etc, but I can't see any of that stuff not wearing off quickly (ie: within an hour or so). 

It would seem that something simple like enamel spray paint 
work just as well, but also last all winter. 

Just curious if anyone else has a better solution.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you can buy graphite paint


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/ez-slide-graphite-based-coating-1-gal?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks. I actually stopped in a TSC today to look at that EZ Glide product, but they didn 't have it. May just try tgat spray on Teflon - looks like it might be long lasting.


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

I put Ez slide on my grass box and it slides out easy I like it for that


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

have you thought about having the chute powder coated. It seemed to help on the mold board of my old steel super duty.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Have thought about all of the options; trying to keep it simple yet relatively effective. I've had it for four winters and have never done anything to it. I just sprayed it with glossy enamel paint to restore all of the paint that has worn off. That should help alot. I'll also spray on some of the Snow Slick stuff that they make for snowblowers. I'll see what the results of these actions do this winter; should be good enough. 

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------

